# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Horrible Recurring Dream about...Rape

## Armageddon_Heaven

Alright, this is totally awkward and I feel so horrible about it...
But I seriously want to figure out what this can mean-
I have recurring nightmares of...me raping a guy.
Two of the dreams truly stand out for me-
1) I have to rape this old guy so he can die/move out of his apartment because my friends and I don't like him.  Actually, it was like I was a South Park kid o_O.
2) I'm a thief or something and I see another thief, with young Maculey Culkin as his "Thief Apprentice"...and right when I see him I beat and rape the kid, which is...odd considering that I was actually having a dream with a plot, and out of NOWHERE comes Maculey and the other Thief and suddenly everything else becomes obsolete...

I'm NOT like an evil person in real life, that I have to say.
  I did recently come out to a few friends.  Yeah, I'm gay.
Anyway...gah, it's terrible.  I feel awful and guilty when I wake up, this whole thing is so not me...

Any help?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Aww, don't feel guilty, not like you had control.

Well my first thought is to tie this to sexual tension/frustration. What do you think?

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

> Aww, don't feel guilty, not like you had control.
> 
> Well my first thought is to tie this to sexual tension/frustration. What do you think?



Well, I don't know how I could be frustrated...well, I AM frustrated about how everyone in the world is so anti-gay.  And with the tension...I've never been tense about sex, I've never even had sex before.  I dunno, maybe that's why...I mean,  I won't deny it, I masturbate, so it's not like I'm withholding myself from sexual pleasures...

----------


## Infraredkelp

Just curious, do you think Maculey Culkin is hott?

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

> Just curious, do you think Maculey Culkin is hott?



Hell no.  I mean, he was cute as a kid, and i'm totally not a pedophile.
But even now, he's just done too many drugs or whatever, the dude looks like a stoner.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe, that kid was so cute, then grew up to be so messed up. I think the cutest kid was Elijah Wood tho, hands down. Then he grew up to be... short. :p

Well Armageddon, I wouldn't worry about it or anything, it must just be a mixture of these things: of being young (tho I don't know how old you are...) and frustrated at people's attitudes. I would say that would logically lead to violent dreams such as these. How often do you have them?

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

> Hehe, that kid was so cute, then grew up to be so messed up. I think the cutest kid was Elijah Wood tho, hands down. Then he grew up to be... short. :p
> 
> Well Armageddon, I wouldn't worry about it or anything, it must just be a mixture of these things: of being young (tho I don't know how old you are...) and frustrated at people's attitudes. I would say that would logically lead to violent dreams such as these. How often do you have them?



Well, i'm 16 and...I guess maybe these dreams are out of homophobia frustrations.
I've had, 3 or 4.  The other ones are blurs, I don't even know WHO i'm raping.
Just, rape.

And it's not like angry rape, I'm not PISSED.  I'm having..fun?
To be honest, again...these are all _wet_ dreams...

----------


## Moonbeam

Everybody does things in dreams that they would never do IRL.  I don't know what the dream means, but I don't think that you should worry that it means something horrible about you.  It is more likely related to the stress that you are feeling or something--I'm terrible at dream interpretation, but of course dreams may mean something totally different than they seem to--maybe you are symbolically saying "fuck the world" or something because of how you feel right now, or all the DC's could represent different parts of yourself, or who knows?  Could be a lot of things.  I have lots of weird sex in dreams, including the kind you are talking about; but I think it has more to do with something your SC is trying to work out than a reflection of something about you.  I'm sure they won't go on forever.

----------

